# Junk store pedals



## Goldslinger (Sep 4, 2022)

Any idea what these are? I was picking a junk store and he had these in his display case way in the back under a pile of of glass door knobs. I am a 30s and 40s bike guy . I couldn’t beat the price so I grabbed them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 4, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> Any idea what these are? I was picking a junk store and he had these in his display case way in the back under a pile of of glass door knobs. I am a 30s and 40s bike guy . I couldn’t beat the price so I grabbed them.



pics?


----------



## Goldslinger (Sep 4, 2022)

Got busy forgot pics. Oops


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice Pick! Are the end caps marked?


----------



## Goldslinger (Sep 4, 2022)

The caps are rusty and I am on vacation with no tools. I will check better when I get home.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 4, 2022)

1/2" or 9/16 threads?  Either way a good score from the junk store!


----------



## oddball (Sep 6, 2022)

This image is a pedal on my 1901 Indian


----------



## Waffenrad (Sep 22, 2022)

I agree with the latter, or even earlier in the 1890's.  In my experience a full hex base indicates TOC (turn of 20th century).  Newer pedals usually just have two flats.


----------



## Goldslinger (Oct 4, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> 1/2" or 9/16 threads?  Either way a good score from the junk store!



I finally got around to looking at these . They are 1/2 . No markings anywhere.


----------



## Goldslinger (Oct 4, 2022)

oddball said:


> View attachment 1691809
> 
> This image is a pedal on my 1901 Indian



These pedal look identical to the ones I have.


----------



## Goldslinger (Oct 4, 2022)

One of them has a bent shaft . Is it possible to straighten it?


----------



## Goldslinger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------

